# Tyson dominating Tucker!



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

This puppy has absolutely no fear. Poor Tucker has had nearly all of his toys stolen from him. In this video, Tyson had just taken Tucker's bare marrow bone right out of Tucker's mouth and trotted off with it. Tucker is such a good sport and doesn't really even try to get it back. He just looked at me like he was saying, "Mom, aren't you going to do something about this?!?!?" I guess we know who the dominant one is going to be! :doh:


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Tucker is such a sweetie!! You have 2 special dogs congrats!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That's nice of Tucker to share his bone, maybe he's hoping it will wear down Tyson's needle teeth some


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww that was adorable...You can tell they are going to be the bestest of buddies 

Tucker looks like such a patient big brother - Tyson is one lucky little guy!!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow! how sweet!!! Yes, I'd guess in a few months when they're closer in size, it'll be fun to watch who rolls over all the time for playtime! Thanks for the great video!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is perfect. Tucker makes the perfect big brother to little Tyson. That was fun to watch.


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Wonderful video, Tucker is a great big brother!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a great video! Tucker is really amazing!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby did that with Finn when he was a baby, but when the time came to put her foot down, he got the message quickly. I love the way I give them both the same stuffed bones but they have to exchange them to make sure nobody got a better one.

They are going to be best of buds for sure!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

LOOOOVE Tucker + Tyson videos and pictures! Tucker is such a good brother!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I love the way I give them both the same stuffed bones but they have to exchange them to make sure nobody got a better one.QUOTE]
> 
> That sounds exactly how it is here! The minute one of them has a toy, the other one wants it! Tyson has suddenly gotten the idea in his head that Tucker's testicles are just the greatest toys in the world. He'll stand right underneath Tucker and start batting at them with his paws. He gave Tucker a good nip in the junk this morning with those razor puppy teeth and he just about sent Tyson flying across the room! :doh:


----------

